# Oct Throwdown Results



## bmudd14474

Let me say that these folks did one hell of a job. 

Please give it up to the following winners. 

Mike Johnson with 
3) 2 racks of beef ribs
  2 Lamb shanks
  5 lbs. of homemade Italian Sausage
  2 petite picnic roasts
  Lebanon Bologna for skull
  Lil Smokies
View media item 267092


redneck69 with 
9) Ribs and Guts
pork ribs-for the ribs
red bell pepper-for the heart
split chicken breasts-for the lungs
spiral cut hot dogs, garlic sausage, beef and pork sausage-for the guts

smoked everything with cheery wood and Jack Daniels chips for smoke flavor

View media item 267108

Great job guys.


----------



## woodcutter

Congratulations!!! Those were the best throwdown entries I think I ever saw.


----------



## miamirick

Good job mike,   Nice entry.   I was right behind you in 5th place. Only needed a few more votes. ( ha ha).  Don't worry.  Next month your In trouble!


----------



## mike johnson

I would like to thank all of you who voted for me. I have always wanted to win a throwdown. I enjoy this site so much and have learned so much from all of you. Keep the TBS flowing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...


----------



## aneura

Well done! Super creative!


----------



## leah elisheva

I voted for you Mike!

And I still find that creation of yours to be amazingly impressive!

ALL of them were beautiful, indeed, but that really jumped out with such creativity, and abundance, and alignment of interesting flavors together (as I tasted it through the screen you see) and BRAVO to you!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jarjarchef

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## seenred

Congrats, guys, and well deserved!  This was definitely a standout throwdown...very impressive!

Red


----------



## timberjet

WOW! just WOW!


----------



## daveomak

Mike and Redneck........

You 2 guys have some very serious imaginations.... 

Congrats on the throwdown.....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...

Dave


----------



## driedstick

Great job guys ,,,,,, just great,,, but a little sick and weird LOL Congrats to the both of ya.


----------



## chef willie

Wow.....totally twisted thinking but outstanding workmanship by all.....xlnt entries by all.....Willie


----------



## disco

You guys have macabre artistic abilities. Well done.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj

Bizarre yet delicious looking1 Nice work...JJ


----------



## redneck69

2nd throw down entry that the wifey and i have done...we should have went the xtra mile like Mike did...congrats to the better entry Mike Johnson!


----------



## leah elisheva

Redneck69, you were still fabulous!!!

The whole thing was amazing to see actually, all the entries!

How does one even hear about the next month etc.??

Great job to all! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson

redneck69 said:


> 2nd throw down entry that the wifey and i have done...we should have went the xtra mile like Mike did...congrats to the better entry Mike Johnson!


 I liked your entry a lot especially the surgical gloves they added a really nice touch.


----------



## dcarch

I pray never to have the winners as my surgeons, if I ever need one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great job, everyone!

dcarch


----------



## redneck69

LMAO


----------



## redneck69

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Redneck69, you were still fabulous!!!
> 
> The whole thing was amazing to see actually, all the entries!
> 
> How does one even hear about the next month etc.??
> 
> Great job to all! Cheers! - Leah


usually there is a throw down every few months...check on the header bar Forumns->announcements->SMF Throwdowns.......or look at the recent Discussions on the lower left part of the page...when one come's up everybody starts to talk about it


----------



## leah elisheva

Thank you Redneck69 for explaining the "Throwdown announcement" process etc.. Good to know!

I think there should be a New Year's Day one therefore on January 1, as to start the "new and improved AMAZING new year of 2014" out! But here's to the "powers that be" throwing out another one soon!

In any event, your creation was very impressive! Cheers to all! Happy new week!!! - Leah


----------



## bama bbq

I knew when I saw those entries I was not only not in the same ballpark, but wasn't playin the same game!  The creative and ingenious presentation was simply amazing.  Well done folks!


----------



## davidhef88

Great job by everyone that entered. Winning a throw down is a great feeling. Mike and Red, you have taken throw downs to a whole new level. Well done.


----------



## famous ticketz

great ideas


----------



## frosty

NIce looking!  I still think that the ingenuity and dedication shows how truly talented members here are!!!  Good job all around.


----------



## moorebbq

Very creative and looks delicious!!


----------



## acres87

How fun, hope a few brews were involved with creation, congrats!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Morbid!!!!

I like it!!! :biggrin:



~Martin


----------

